# grosse boulette



## cosi91 (19 Janvier 2018)

bonjour a toutes et a tous,

je viens vers vous car j'ai fais une boulette, ayant pas mal de soucis avec mon MacBook pros de 2012, je me suis un peux énervé et j'ai installé Windows 10 dessus et la......
 plus de carte wifi, ethernet... j'ai du acheter une clé usb wifi.
 ma souris c'est un massacre, je n'est que le bouton gauche qui fonctionne
 mon clavier.. je ne peux plus modifier la luminositer,, le son,....
 le son ne fonctionne plus

donc ma question est ou puis je trouver les drivers correspondant pour me sauver, j ai bien essayé Google mais je tombe a chaque fois sur bootcamp mais ayant deja installer Windows...
il y aurait il des ames généreuse pour me dépanner?
un gand merci d'avance




*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## flotow (19 Janvier 2018)

le probleme, c'est sous W10 ou macOS ?


----------



## cosi91 (19 Janvier 2018)

sous Windows 10, je n'est plus OS mac


----------



## Sly54 (19 Janvier 2018)

cosi91 a dit:


> sous Windows 10, je n'est plus OS mac


En Français, qu'est ce que ça veut dire ?


----------



## cosi91 (19 Janvier 2018)

Sly54 a dit:


> En Français, qu'est ce que ça veut dire ?



j'ai juste répondu a la personne du dessus, c'est tout a fait français


----------



## bompi (19 Janvier 2018)

Habituellement, on installe Windows en utilisant Bootcamp, lequel se charge de fournir les pilotes nécessaires.
Je suppose que ce n'est pas ce que tu as fait.


----------



## cosi91 (19 Janvier 2018)

non :/ du tout j'ai fait une installation directe avec le cd depuis le démarrage


----------



## bompi (19 Janvier 2018)

soit tu vas à la pêche aux pilotes, directement chez les fournisseurs d'Apple (une bonne partie des composants est standard, malgré tout) ;
soit tu trouves un moyen pour récupérer les pilotes de Bootcamp sans avoir à l'utiliser (ils doivent se cacher quelque part dans son paquetage ; des gens s'amusent à ça et tu dois pouvoir trouver des tutos sur Internet) ;
soit tu refais cette installation, cette fois-ci en utilisant Bootcamp.


----------



## Locke (19 Janvier 2018)

cosi91 a dit:


> sous Windows 10, je n'est plus OS mac





cosi91 a dit:


> j'ai juste répondu a la personne du dessus, c'est tout a fait français





cosi91 a dit:


> non :/ du tout j'ai fait une installation directe avec le cd depuis le démarrage


Peut-être, pour toi, mais ça ne dit pas si tu as un disque dur contenant une partition avec une version de macOS ? Que tu sois sous Windows est une chose, mais déjà je suis très étonné que tu es réussi à faire l'installation de Windows sans passer par Assistant Boot Camp et ce directement depuis le DVD de Windows !

Si tu as encore une partition macOS, tu démarres dessus, tu relances Boot Camp, dans son menu il est toujours proposé de télécharger les drivers qui serviront obligatoirement pour finaliser la version de Windows que l'on installe.

Si tu n'as plus que la partition Windows, ce qui franchement serait bizarre, tu utilises Windows Update qui se chargera de trouver et d'installer les pilotes/drivers manquants.

Il serait intéressant que tu détailles ce que tu as fait, quel ou quels sont tous les problèmes et d'être plus clair plutôt que laconique dans tes citations que je mentionne au début de ma réponse.


----------



## cosi91 (21 Janvier 2018)

je n'est qu'une seule partition Windows






le son ne fonctionne pas avec les enceintes mais par contre avec les écouteurs, cela fonctionne, 
le wifi fonctionne uniquement grace a une clé usb wifi, la carte reseau n'est pas reconnu,
la souris :le clic droit a la même fonction que le clic gauche,


----------



## Locke (21 Janvier 2018)

cosi91 a dit:


> je n'est qu'une seule partition Windows


Par curiosité, pourquoi et comment en es-tu arrivé là ?

Comme sous macOS, les réglages des clics gauche ou droit sont à faire dans les Paramètres de Windows.

Ton problème va être de télécharger la bonne version des pilotes Boot Camp depuis ce lien… https://support.apple.com/fr_FR/downloads/bootcamp …et pour connaitre le modèle exact de ton MBP, de taper depuis ce lien… https://checkcoverage.apple.com/fr/fr/ …ton n° de série qui est gravé au laser au dos de ton MBP. Et oui, depuis ce lien tu connaitras que est ton modèle exact.

Tu auras donc un fichier .zip à décompresser dans l'Explorateur de fichiers de Windows, le fichier setup.exe qui lancera l'installation est dans le dossier BootCamp.


----------



## cosi91 (21 Janvier 2018)

au démarrage du mac, j'avais fait un cmd D pour demarrer a partir du DVD d'installation, apres "jou"un moment avec les partition pour savoir ou je voulais installer Windows, (car ca a était long a cause du systéme de fichiers), l'installation c'est lancé tout de meme

donc c'est un 
MacBook Pro (13  dpouces, mi-2012), 

merci, je vais voir quel bootcamp il me propose


----------



## Locke (21 Janvier 2018)

Tu restes toujours aussi laconique dans tes réponses ! Pourquoi n'as tu plus qu'une partition Windows et comment est-ce arrivé ?

Ca n'a pas de sens de posséder un MBP et de ne pas avoir une partition macOS, d'un moment à l'autre tu peux avoir un grave problème, de gros dysfonctionnements demandant de faire une réinstallation complète. Comment vas-tu faire sans partition macOS, sans partition de récupération ? Tu vas rester à la rue !

Si tu devais faire une réinstallation complète d'une version de macOS, tu devras passer un Mac et préparer une clé USB bootable. Ton histoire n'est pas claire du tout ! 

Quand tu démarres tout en maintenant la touche alt, tu as quoi comme icônes de présentes ?


----------



## cosi91 (21 Janvier 2018)

oui malheureusement, je suis assez laconique :/
en tout cas un grand merci, tout fonctionne impécablement  maintenant .
oui pour passer a Windows aussi vite j'ai eu des gros bug coup sur coup avec mon sierra. une permiere fois il demarré plus, j'ai du passer un cmd R et apres celui ci au demarrage j'avais un espece de sens interdit au démarrage. passage en boutique qui m'a resolu de soucis. l'autre soucis e eté que j'ai voulu changer de nom d'utilisateur et la gros soucis je n'arrivé plus a acceder a mes droit d'administrateur.

i demain j'ai un gros plantage ba.. au pire j'ai mon CD de Windows.


----------



## Locke (21 Janvier 2018)

cosi91 a dit:


> i demain j'ai un gros plantage ba.. au pire j'ai mon CD de Windows.


Sans commentaire, mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu viens demander de l'aide car tu ne réponds à rien !


----------



## Powerdom (22 Janvier 2018)

il a confondu MacOS et Windows un peu comme il confond être et avoir


----------



## ScapO (22 Janvier 2018)

cosi91 a dit:


> oui malheureusement, je suis assez laconique :/


mais surtout je ne fais rien pour améliorer....


----------

